# Did You Go To Easter Parades When You Were Young?



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 1, 2021)

I seem to remember going to at least one which was a couple of blocks from where we lived.  Easter Sunday was always super dress up day, though the church ladies got dressed up every Sunday. Easter Sunday they wore their (even more) fabulous hats. We girls wore our Easter dresses and little Easter bonnets. We wore patent leather shoes and carried our little purses. 

Did you get all dressed up and go to the Easter parade?


----------



## jujube (Apr 1, 2021)

I don't remember a parade but we sure gussied up for Easter.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 1, 2021)

No parades or Easter egg hunts.  We always had bountiful Easter baskets and we did get dressed up in new clothes for church, sometimes an outdoor sunrise service.   We remained dressed up until after a very, very, long Easter dinner.

This old photo of Fats Domino and his family reminds me of Easter in America when I was a kid.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 1, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> No parades or Easter egg hunts.  We always had bountiful Easter baskets and we did get dressed up in new clothes for church, sometimes an outdoor sunrise service.   We remained dressed up until after a very, very, long Easter dinner.
> 
> This old photo of Fats Domino and his family reminds me of Easter in America when I was a kid.


What a nice photo Aunt Bea. I never saw anything else about him having a family. I'm surprised the wife and girls are not wearing hats though. Still they are looking mighty fine.


----------



## Linda (Apr 1, 2021)

No I never have. No parade, no going to church, no Easter bonnet and new outfit.  It looked nice on the outside looking in but it was never a part of my life.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 1, 2021)

Don't ever recall any Easter parades. Just an egg hunt.


----------

